
My child has two parents. Why does day care call only me? - Tomte
https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/my-child-has-two-parents-why-does-day-care-call-only-me/2018/09/25/6b6e46b0-b076-11e8-a20b-5f4f84429666_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.7d64e8ec1a31
======
marsrover
> I could screenshot and send him anything that was relevant, but she would
> not add him to the thread.

Great way to lose a paying customer.

~~~
setr
If they waited a months to get in, presumably the daycare is more than popular
enough to not be concerned about a single customer loss.

The daycare has the pick of the litter in this case, not the customer.

------
odiepus
This happens to me. My wife is in military so has little time to do any
events, doc appts, or parent-teacher conf’s with/for our children. So i do all
those things. But the school admins, teachers, and docs all comm with my wife
even after years of not ever seeing her in person and only interacting with me
personally. Its like having a middleman when trying to schedule appts. They
call her she texts me for open date and times and she sets the schedule after
I respond.

------
Markoff
this is same problem with children stories, by my estimate if there is
mentioned only one parent in story it will be in 90% cases mother, which leads
to situation that since it's only me reading book to my child i have to
replace almost all mentions of mother in story with father because of some
ignorant writers

as for article i don't understand why these families provide contact on mother
if father should be primary contact? simple as that, provide only father's
number/email. I've done similar thing, when i provide my wife's number as
secondary connect i always won't forget to write next to it, it's English
language only discourage pretty much everyone speaking different mother
language

